
App tracks bikers, reduces urban congestion - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10714.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[https://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2017/02/cornell-tech-
ap...](https://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2017/02/cornell-tech-app-tracks-
bikers-reduces-urban-congestion)

(original has detail links)

